# VentureCraft GO-DAP: Design Ingenuity Makes An Awesome iPhone Rig



## jude

Click on the images above to see larger versions.​
If you're both diehard Head-Fi'er and iPhone user, then there's some likelihood that you're familiar with the Head-Fi'er-only conundrum presented by the iPhone's full screen, and that's that most portable amps can't be lashed to an iPhone (using straps or bands, as is most common) without obscuring the iPhone's screen. The options are to find a case specially designed to hold both an iPhone and an amp (and, though there may be ones that fit this description, I'm not aware of them); the other is to use Velcro affixed to both iPhone and amp, which many iPhone-loving esthetes would consider a sort of sacrilege. Actually, now, comes a third option, and a _very_ cool option at that: *VentureCraft's GO-DAP*, which I first saw at VentureCraft's exhibit at CanJam 2010 (Chicago), and which I haven't seen anything like since.

The GO-DAP is effectively, succinctly described by VentureCraft: "GO-DAP is a portable headphone amplifier for your iPhone 3GS/3G with an integrated battery for longer listening time." Very specifically, the GO-DAP is a beautifully crafted one-piece unit designed specifically for the iPhone 3GS/3G that has a built-in dock cradle for the iPhone that extracts line-out audio from (and delivers power to) the iPhone's 30-pin jack, a dedicated headphone amplifier, and a 1450 mAh rechargeable battery that both powers the amp and provides charging juice to the iPhone. (I've been able to easily shimmy an iPod Touch into the GO-DAP, too, by the way.) 

That the GO-DAP takes line-out audio from the iPhone's 30-pin jack obviates the need for a line-out dock (LOD) cable. Keep in mind that many of the good LOD cables can be found at prices ranging from half the GO-DAP's $199.99 MSRP to as much as 1.5x that. When assembling a nice portable rig with an iPhone 3GS/3G (or iPod Touch) at its center, this should be factored into the value equation.

Aside from a battery-check button on its rear (with corresponding battery/charge-related LEDs) and a volume knob, the GO-DAP's only controls are a three-position switch on the front, the three positions being off, charge and sync. In the "charge" mode, the GO-DAP serves up both amplifier and iPhone charging duties. In sync mode, the GO-DAP's amplifier is still active, but the charger gives way to iPhone syncing via the GO-DAP's mini-USB input, the GO-DAP essentially acting as an amp and an iPhone syncing dock in this mode. (The "sync" mode also passes USB power to your iPhone.) If you're not syncing, then "sync" mode means the GO-DAP is operating in amp-on/charger-off mode.

As much as I enjoy the GO-DAP's charger function, I do wish it had one more setting. As it is, the only way to charge the iPhone with the GO-DAP's battery is in the "charge" mode, which also (and always) turns on the GO-DAP's dedicated headphone amplifier. A setting to allow for charger-only mode, without turning on the amp, would be appreciated (and might conserve a little of the GO-DAP's battery life). This is literally one of only two minor nitpicks I have about the GO-DAP (in addition to one rather significant nit to pick, which I'll get to at the end of this review).

As someone who has made a habit of carrying around a portable USB charger and a spare iPhone cable, I find the charge and sync functions of the GO-DAP handy and indispensable, allowing me to leave the dedicated charger and iPhone cable at home when I take the GO-DAP with me (I just carry the tiny little mini-USB cable that comes with the GO-DAP). Spending as much time on the phone as I do (and using a phone without a swappable battery) makes having a portable battry charger not just convenient, but necessary.

The iPhone 3GS/3G is held in the GO-DAP using its cradle's side-gripping rails, and the hold is relatively firm and secure. I've never had my iPhone fall out accidentally, and yet it's easy to remove and put in place--I suspect VentureCraft gave much consideration to getting the fit and grip just right. The only way I've been able to get my iPhone to break free of the GO-DAP (aside from sliding it out as intended) is to hold the GO-DAP/iPhone upside down and shake rather vigorously. Again, however, in my use of the GO-DAP (and I've used it quite a bit), the iPhone has stayed put during use.

As stated earlier, though designed for the iPhone 3GS/3G, I was able to get an iPod Touch (3rd generation) to work just fine with the GO-DAP. However, because the iPod Touch is thinner than the iPhone 3GS/3G, it helps (and seems safer and more secure) to put a little something (to act as a shim) in between the back of the iPod Touch and the GO-DAP. If you're intending to use an iPod Touch with the GO-DAP exclusively, try sticking thick adhesive-backed loop-side Velcro to the GO-DAP dock slide to fill the gap caused by the thinner iPod Touch.

The second of my two minor GO-DAP nitpicks is its recessed headphone jack. Many portable amps have recessed headphone jacks, but the GO-DAP's is recessed more than most I've used. For overwhelmingly most miniplugs, this won't be a problem. In fact, after using many headphones with the GO-DAP, only one plug has been a problem with the recessed jack of the GO-DAP: The 1/4"-to-mini adapter that comes with the Sennheiser HD598/558/518 cannot insert deeply enough to get both channels working properly. Even though it likely won't be a problem for most, a less deeply set jack would be better, in my opinion.

Overall, it is obvious that a lot of thought and care went into the GO-DAP's design, with much consideration given to making sure the GO-DAP doesn't interfere with the iPhone's functions: I snapped several test photos to make sure the iPhone's camera lens is not obscured at all, and it's not; the bottom of the dock has holes that perfectly match the iPhone 3GS/3G's microphone and speaker placement, not obscuring them at all; the iPhone's controls are all easily accessible; and, again, the sync pass-through allows for USB charging and syncing without having to remove the iPhone from the GO-DAP. Also, the GO-DAP is designed to act as an iPhone stand, in both portrait and landscape orientations. Again, overall, the GO-DAP's form factor is exceptional.





 


Click on the images above to see larger versions.​

*SPECS*

The GO-DAP's specifications, as posted by VentureCraft on Head-Fi are:



			
				VentureCraft said:
			
		

> --GO-DAP Specifications--
> Output Power: 300mW (16ê)
> Signal to Noise Ratio: >= 95 dB (A Weight)
> Distortion: <0.009% (10 mW)
> ...








The GO-DAP in red, which matches up nicely (aesthetically and in terms of sonics) with the
Candy Red Westone ES5 custom in-ear monitors. (Click on the image to see a larger size.)​
*THE SOUND*

As intended, and as should be expected, the GO-DAP provides an elegantly packaged way to run the iPhone's line-out to a dedicated external amplifier. If the circuitry is well designed, then we should be able to expect that the advantages that most of us are familiar with, in terms of using a dedicated outboard headphone amp, should also apply with the GO-DAP, only in an outstandingly tidy setup. Is it going to give you the performance of some of the best portable headphone amps by the likes of HeadAmp, Ray Samuels Audio, ALO Audio, TTVJ, iBasso and others? No. Those amps, however, can also cost _far_ more than the GO-DAP, and not give you the unique form and function of it, especially for iPhone users. But are the sonic advantages of bypassing the iPhone's amp for a dedicated headphone amp evident with the GO-DAP to a solid extent? Again, absolutely.

First off, the noise floor of the GO-DAP is good. With most headphones, the GO-DAP will sound as quiet (in terms of self-noise) as the iPhone itself, with no perceptible hiss. However, more sensitive IEMs (in-ear monitors) can reveal a noise floor that is slightly higher than the iPhone's--but, even then, it's low-level enough not to be a problem to me at all. Also, with regard to noise, the GO-DAP does occasionally convey RF noise from my iPhone 3GS, but mostly from wi-fi, and, even then, only occasionally. It seems to happen most noticeably when the iPhone first detects a wi-fi network, and then just briefly during the initial wi-fi handshake, dissipating when the connection's made. It also happens similarly when my iPhone switches from 3G to Edge, and, again, only when it's first connecting to Edge, the noise disappearing once connected. Obviously, when it does happen, it's more noticeable with my IEMs. This occasional RF blipping hasn't been a bother to me, but I think it worth mentioning.

All that said, it's what the GO-DAP does when playing music--in such an elegant, compact, iPhone-charging package--that makes it such a winning product for iPhone 3GS/3G (and iPod Touch) owners. Looking at the specs, you'll see that VentureCraft recommends a headphone impedance range of 16 ohms to 100 ohms, so I tried using many headphones within that range, and one well above it, with the GO-DAP.

With the three custom IEMs I used with it (Westone ES5, JH Audio JH16 Pro, and Ultimate Ears In-Ear Reference Monitor), the GO-DAP's performance was very good. At low volume levels with these IEMs, the difference between the GO_DAP and the iPhone was primarily some smoothness with the GO-DAP, which, in this case, I find a favorable thing, relative to the iPhone's headphone-out. At moderate to loud volume levels (keep in mind I listen at lower volume than most), the GO-DAP's smoothness and ease trumped my iPhone's comparative slight tendency toward edginess. If you're wondering what edge I'm talking about, I'm going to assume you've likely not compared a good dedicated headphone amp to your iPhone's built-in headphone-out. I don't believe it's a matter of a shortage of power on the iPhone's part (certainly not with these sensitive IEMs), but maybe that the loudness simply emphasizes a comparative lack of smoothness--a lack of refinement--from the iPhone's built-in headphone output. Despite my preference for the GO-DAP with these IEMs, I don't know that I'd go so far as to say it's enough to recommend the GO-DAP solely for use with IEMs. But...

If you're like me, and you like to at least occasionally mate your favorite full-size headphones to your portable rig, then the GO-DAP comes into its own even more impressively with some of my full-sized over-ear headphones than with the IEMs I've tried with it. Considering the GO-DAP's recommended headphone impedance range of 16 ohms to 100 ohms, I decided to start by stepping outside a bit, plugging in my 300-ohm Sennheiser HD650 (with ALO Audio SXC Cryo cable, terminated with a miniplug), and was pleasantly surprised. In my experience, plugging the Sennheiser HD650 directly into the built-in headphone output of my iPhone or any of my iPods is an exercise in mostly dissatisfaction, the HD650 not being the easiest headphone to drive. I was pleasantly surprised by the clear sonic advantage offered up by the GO-DAP, versus the iPhone's headphone-out, in driving the HD650. Desktop rig performance? No, of course not. But compared to the iPhone's headphone-out, the GO-DAP definitely maintains more composure and ease with the HD650. Still, the HD650 was not playing to the GO-DAP's sweet spot, but, given what the GO-DAP is, and what it's designed for, I wasn't the least bit surprised and was nevertheless pleased (given what I was working with).

Next came the new Sennheiser HD598, a 50-ohm headphone that has quickly become one of my favorite mid-priced headphones for its high resolution, fun signature, and versatility--I've found it to be a good match for just about anything I plug it into. _Now_ we're talking. Like so many other amps I've tried, the GO-DAP found an eager mate in the Sennheiser HD598. As friendly to headphone amps as the HD598 tends to be, I've also found it to be revealing of differences between them; and the GO-DAP distances itself from the iPhone's built-in headphone-out very nicely with the HD598. One of the HD598's strengths is its imaging ability, capable of being wide without being diffuse. Directly out of my iPhone, the HD598's imaging is substantially less fleshed out than out of the GO-DAP, where more dimensionality was wrung out of the recordings that have it.

When I want to relax, I sometimes listen to recordings of nature sounds by *Naturespace* (check out their iPhone/iPod app in the App Store, which is what I use, and for which there are exclusive tracks to buy). Using a type of binaural recording method that Naturespace calls "Holographic Audio," the imaging on some of the tracks can, through good systems, be _outrageously_ immersive. (It also helps that Naturespace uses _much_ longer loops, not to mention far better recording quality, than any other such tracks I've been able to find, and I've looked.) One of my favorite tracks is one titled "Loki," which includes the sounds of wildlife and insects at night, rain and trickling water, and rolling thunder--much of it happens out-of-head if your system does it right. "Loki" through the HD598 via the GO-DAP is _far_ more _you're there_ than through the iPhone alone, with more happening outside of the head. It's awesome. _Seriously_ awesome. If you have an iPhone or iPod Touch--and could use an occasional meditative state to calm your mind (or just some gorgeous ambiance to work to)--download the NatureSpace app, and, from there, sample and grab some tracks, starting with "Loki."

The last headphone I used at length with the GO-DAP (at the time of this writing) was another 50-ohm wonder that the Head-Fi community seems unable to stop talking about: The planar magnetic (orthodynamic) Audeze LCD-2. Surprisingly efficient for a planar magnetic headphone, the LCD-2 can even be driven directly from the iPhone's headphone-out. That's not to say that one _should_ do that, only that it can be driven somewhat respectably that way. The GO-DAP very clearly pushes the LCD-2 more adeptly than the iPhone alone, and very portably gives you a taste of why everyone's talking about this headphone. Through the iPhone directly, the LCD-2 still can make beautiful music; but through the GO-DAP's amp, the layers and layers of detail and texture really start to make themselves heard. Track 7 on the Head-Fi/HDtracks headphone system test album *Open Your Ears* (the track is from David Chesky's "Concerto for Bassoon and Orchestra") is the track we chose to test your system for _palpable detail and texture._ Through the iPhone directly, it's nice. But, again, through the GO-DAP, the details and textures (which the LCD-2 is able to delivery in copious amounts) do make themselves more evident.

Other headphones I've tried with excellent results out of the GO-DAP, but just not that extensively yet, include the Grado HF-2, SHURE SRH-840, SHURE SE-425, Sennheiser HD518 and HD558, and the HiFiMAN RE-262.

*CONCLUSION*

Before I conclude this review, I just wanted to discuss my biggest nit to pick about the GO-DAP. If you can't tell, I dig it so much for what it is and does that I'd like to be able to use it with future versions of the iPhone and/or iPod Touch. That it's so custom-fit to the iPhone 3GS/3G is part of what makes it special, but it also means it won't work with the iPhone 4 and beyond. VentureCraft is planning an iPhone 4 compatible model for release sometime in spring 2011, but it would be fantastic if VentureCraft, with their obvious design acumen, could come up with a model with adjustable fittings to accommodate _any_ full-size iPhone or iPod.

That said, my phone right now is the iPhone 3GS, and I've no plans on updating it to anything else until there's an iPhone on a better network than the one I'm currently on. Rumors of the iPhone on other networks (in the U.S.) have been rampant for the last couple of years. As always, _it's right around the corner_, say the analysts and tech media pundits. Maybe they're right. I'm not holding my breath. But I'm thrilled I have the GO-DAP whilst I wait.

In a nutshell: Sometimes, on the go, I have to be at my lightest. Sometimes, I have to leave my HiFiMAN DAP behind. Ofttimes, I simply can't pack it, so my iPod Classic lashed to a Ray Samuels Audio Protector also gets left behind. But I always have to have my phone handy--_always_--and right now that phone is an iPhone 3GS. And since receiving the review sample of the VentureCraft GO-DAP, I have not plugged a single headphone into the iPhone's built-in headphone output, except for the purpose of writing what you read in this review. And _that_ should pretty much sum up how I feel about the VentureCraft GO-DAP.


----------



## Jamey Warren

Nice review Jude.  I have been wondering how this thing sounds as I didn't get a chance to listen to it at CanJam.  I'm looking forward to hearing about what they do next.
   
  Great photo's!


----------



## HeadphoneAddict

Very interesting - I know someone in the US who has been working on something similar.


----------



## Deception

Great review. Looks well crafted and of high quality!
  Ugh, if only i wasn't so broke from buying Christmas for the kids... Hopefully I can get my hands on one later in jan/feb.


----------



## Aynjell

I like it. If I had an iphone I'd get one.


----------



## Kclone

It looked good to me, but sonically if it is not as good as the others, I don't see any reason to own it.  If they come out with one for the Iphone 4 that has top notch sonics, sign me up.


----------



## 11amaberry

Amazing timing! I just contacted them about GO-DAP a few days ago, but it looks like there's a problem with shipping to the U.S.? Hopefully it gets resolved soon. Thanks for the review Jude


----------



## DAPVentureCraft

*-About international shipping-*
  Recently international shipping especially for the US and Europe became severally strict suddenly (probably for the prevention against the terrorism at the end of the year) that we have some troubles sending the units to those countries.
   
  For the people in the US we can ship the Go-Dap from our storage in Indianapolis, so no worries at all!
  For the people in the other regions we will do our best to take an alternative measurement for the problem as soon as possible and we will keep you posted once it is cleared.
   
  We apologize that we suspend sending the units for the reviewers as well, since the units for the review must be shipped directly from Japan.
   
   
*-Website order for the Red and the White-*
  We are still working for the PayPal for Red and White version.
  If you would like to purchase the Red and the White one right now, please send email to hana@paparazzi.jp and tell us the color you want once you made an order through PayPal.
   
   
http://venturecraft.jp/gadget_en/purchase.php
   
   
  Thanks!
   
  VentureCraft


----------



## yooss

I've seen Shigzeo's, and it looked quite good, though I was unfamiliar with the music, it was loud at the coffee shop and my ears are too inexperienced to make any judgements about the SQ.


----------



## MR.X

that makes the portable setup really neat...


----------



## shigzeo

This is one of my favourite portable amps, bar none. As Jude said, it is smooth, even at low volumes, but not smooth as in butterworth smooth. I, too, wish that different fittings could accommodate any iPod/iPhone. In place, they'd make this the ultimate piggyback combination and overall, a far better investment than an outboard amp and line cable. Well done.


----------



## HeadCred

...and they have a SWEET ad (I'm not exactly Shure who their target audience is, but that ad doesn't appeal to any living thing with eyes). I guess it's kinda cool that this positive review does more publicity wise then their online ads. Action speaks louder than words, Good reviews speak louder than all the advertising in the universe.


----------



## allister

I have an iPod touch (1G) and the DT 990 250 ohm version.
   
  For my DAP, I have about $200 to blow and am thinking of getting either (a) the Cowon J3 alone (i.e. unamped) or (b) the GO-DAP to use with my iPod touch 1G. Which would be a better choice for the best SQ?


----------



## ZERUNG

The Iphone3 dock is a bummer and a possible resale cost buster. Ditto with my earler iphone3 contact charger, they went to the bin when I upgraded to Iphone4. The unit looks solid and the battery, amp and dock is a solid sale generator. Will pass sans iphone4 dock....


----------



## mobayrasta

I own the red Go-Dap. I could not be happier. The build quality is awesome, really looks great when the iphone is connected to it. The sound quality is on par with other amps in the same price range, with the advantage of having a GREAT form factor. I have tried it with a bunch of cheap IEM's and find they really sound good with it, but it really shines when used with my Ultrasone 780's or pro 2500's. It really makes these headphones sing! I also really like it with my Grado HF2's. I was totally surprised how open and detailed the sound was with the full size cans. I agree that it would be really nice for it to have a universal fit, but really as an iphone 3g owner it has been a total godsend. I bring it to work with me everyday, no messy rubberbands or velcro just a nice tidy little package. I can't tell you how many people at work have noticed it and wanted to try it. They can't believe how much better the iphone sounds with it. I bet at least 10 people I know will end up ordering one. The soundstage is great for a portable amp , I just can't really find a fault with it soundwise. I am usually not a big fan of the 2134 opamp in it but for some reason it sounds great. Must be really well engineered for that chip. I have heard that the opamp can be changed (which would void the warranty) but I really see no reason why. This is just a plain and simple great amp. I hope more people will give it a chance and chime in on what they think about it. ANother big plus is that it charges my battery. Anyone knows that playing a game on your iphone will suck the battery dry in no time. Just flip the switch to charge and the phone charges really fast.
   
  I have been using the Flac Player app for the iphone with this amp almost exclusively. I really can't think of a better portable solution then the two together. Everybody with a 3g iphone should have, no needs a Go-Dap , they really are a perfect combination. I will write a much more in depth review when I get over this extremely bad sinus infection that makes anything I listen to sound like its coming out of a jar........


----------



## pinoyman

this is one of the best and most functional amp out there, a very nice review bro...
  here is mine:
  http://www.head-fi.org/forum/thread/526356/venturecraft-s-go-dap-review#post_7099528


----------



## evil nuo

good ! I like it


----------



## Goronok

Looks like a great rig, i'd certainly love to pick one up .. for my iPhone4


----------



## ph33lix

This totally needs to be on the Samsung Galaxy S i9000.
   
  This amp's super streamlined build along with the i9000's thinness would be so totally slick!
   
  Totally love how this amp/portable charger looks and works, keep it up Venturecraft!


----------



## DAPVentureCraft

*Go-Dap in Red and White is now available at PayPal!*
http://venturecraft.jp/gadget_en/purchase.php
   
Please make sure to send *Your Name* and *Phone No* to hana@paparazzi.jp after you completed the order at PayPal!
Destination phone number is required to be written down on the packing-slip by the delivery company.
   
   
Thanks!
   
VentureCraft


----------



## Bobb-E

Quick and maybe not so easy question. Does this device attach to a Samsung Galaxy?  Has anyone been able to attach any phone to this other than the iphone. I'd imagine you could at least try anything with a 31 pin connector? Yes? No? I'd buy one tomorrow but nothing is worth having to use the AT&T network/customer service. Thanks,
   
  Bobby


----------



## Kolkim

What If I have a case for my iPhone?
  Do they have plans for an iPhone 4 version?
  Does it charge your iphone or keep it going longer?
   
  Lastly, can my iPhone have music that in higher quality than MP3? if so what types?
   
  Thanks


----------



## suhaybh

If we cut out the 3gs enclosure, mod the dock a little...it makes the ultimate portable audiophile setup with an imod. Only a couple grams heavier than Hifiman 801 too. Anyone else notice the potential here? I think venture craft should make a similar setup for the imod, or someone on these forums should DIY.


----------



## murdock

fantastic review Jude, I  am really interested in one of these now... Thanks!


----------



## Kodan420

I just bought one of these today. I hope it can make it before Christmas but I expect it to come closer to the first of the year. ATM I plan to use it to power some Shure SE 530s I had custom earpieces made for. In the very near future though I plan to use it to power some JH16's. Wanted to do JH16's and their amp but this way I retain some portability and can use the headphones with any system I can plug them too.


----------



## pinoyman

they have an incoming product..
  an amp for the iphone 4.
  i think it will be available till next year.
  
  Quote: 





kolkim said:


> What If I have a case for my iPhone?
> Do they have plans for an iPhone 4 version?
> Does it charge your iphone or keep it going longer?
> 
> ...


----------



## chromatic

hello, quick question 
  How does the KNOB feel ? i mean i hope it doesnt turn too easly for exemple, does it have a solid feel and need a bit of force to turn ? 
  Because it would be a deal breaker if the knob can turn by rubbing on something like in your bag or when you put it in your pocket for example... it might also be dangerous for your ears...
  so the knob is important... any feedback on that would be cool 
  thanks


----------



## Kodan420

Wow they replied to the email and order almost immediately. My GO-DAP is already on its journey to me...   Will post a review when it arrives.  As far as the knob I would assume with the attention to details it looks like they gave the whole unit I would assume its a nice knob and not easily changed.


----------



## Randius

Quote: 





chromatic said:


> hello, quick question
> How does the KNOB feel ? i mean i hope it doesnt turn too easly for exemple, does it have a solid feel and need a bit of force to turn ?
> Because it would be a deal breaker if the knob can turn by rubbing on something like in your bag or when you put it in your pocket for example... it might also be dangerous for your ears...
> so the knob is important... any feedback on that would be cool
> thanks


 

 No, the volume knob doesn't turn easily. It needs a little force to turn and rubbing my finger on it does not cause it to turn unless I deliberately press against it.


----------



## chromatic

thanks for that information


----------



## mcgsxr

I am seeing that it is designed for the iPhone 3G - noob question - will it fit a first gen iTouch?


----------



## Randius

Quote: 





mcgsxr said:


> I am seeing that it is designed for the iPhone 3G - noob question - will it fit a first gen iTouch?


 

 It should be able to but maybe with a little space in between.


----------



## deacongreg

Excellent review Jude.Maybe I missed it, but how much is the VentureCraft  GO-DAP??


----------



## Randius

It is available at 199 USD.


----------



## Kodan420

Yeah the GO-DAP is $199 US but that included shipping. Mine that I just ordered already cleared customs. Might have it as early as Monday as fast as it's been moving. The rep Hana Takano that I have dealt with has been super nice and very prompt in his replies. Absolutely stoked about getting this amp. Absolutely love the customer service so far!!


----------



## Randius

Quote: 





kodan420 said:


> Yeah the GO-DAP is $199 US but that included shipping. Mine that I just ordered already cleared customs. Might have it as early as Monday as fast as it's been moving. The rep Hana Takano that I have dealt with has been super nice and very prompt in his replies. Absolutely stoked about getting this amp. Absolutely love the customer service so far!!


 

 From what I know, the promotion of 199 USD including shipping lasts only until Christmas.


----------



## Kodan420

Oh I never saw a special offer of free shipping.


----------



## chromatic

i live in Japan and iam really interested in that amp... 
  I though about getting an iBasso T3D but that go dap is tempting and more easy to get for me  
  I would be using it with an iTouch 4g so there will be space of course... but well i can put something in between... 
   
  I wonder if it would go well with a pair of Westone 3... if someone try it or have some though about it iam interested  
  I did not yet bought the W3 and iam look at the SONY MDR EX800ST, they are 16ohm and sensitivity of 108db... would it go well with the go dap ? i would like it to not already blast my ears at most low volume lol or would the westone be better for that...


----------



## imdskydiver

I 've had the goDap for about a week now , It is a sleek looking battery charger but as far as sound quality goes it is nothing special , as a mater of fact it doesn't sound any better that that on the iPhone . I have tried it with my UM2 and W3's with UM 56 tips and my Shure 840's . I haven't tried it with my HD 600's yet because i don't have the step down adaptor so i can't really say if it will power them . My only other experience with HeadPhone amps is  a K.I.C.A.S. desk top amp  that really makes all of my headphones shine .


----------



## chromatic

ah really ? 
  interesting you have the Westone 3 and i plan on ordering them today so your feedback about their sound with that amp is interesting... 
  I wondered if amp was really necessary for them... so it seem not, or at least that amp....
  Any one have experience of iBasso T3 with the westone 3 and ipod touch ? 
  thanks a lot...


----------



## Kodan420

WOW my GO-DAP just arrived... They shipped it on the 22 of Dec from Japan and it got here today the 27th.... Just barely missed Christmas. Charging it up now. Its lighther than I expected it to be based on the reviews but still seems to be high quality and built well. Will give a review later.


----------



## chromatic

looking foward to your review


----------



## imdskydiver

I installed my iPhone 3Gs into the GoDap and volume matched them both , I plugged my W3's into the GoDap and then would swap it directly into My iPhone , I did not notice any significant difference in the sound , I went ahead did the same thing through higher and higher volume levels with the exactly the same results . Another problem i had is that when a phone call comes in i hear the ringing but a can't hear the people on the other end talking unless i disconnect the plug from the go Dap and then plug it directly into my iPhone . Who knows , Maybe i got a dud !!


----------



## imdskydiver

If you ordered the W3's do your self a favour and order the UM56's , I have the um2's and the w3's and had problems getting the right fit for both , The sound went from crappy to pretty sweet depending on the tip that i used , when i installed the 56's i realized just how good the Westones really are. My next set of head phones will be a set of custom's for sure .


----------



## Kodan420

I have to say I am very surprised you notice no sound difference I sure did. I noticed that you get best quality sound if you turn off the Iphones internal EQ. I think its a pretty fantastic little unit for what it is and what it does. Sure you can get a better amp or dock or battery charger but for an all in one this little unit rocks......
   
  As I said earlier I thought the unit felt a little light but the quality is top notch build wise. Everything is solid and put together well. Lots of thought went into the build of the unit. The volume knob is very solid feeling and boy does it crank out the volume( with my shure se 530s I can only get about 30% volume before its too loud for my ears). I think the included USB cable( about 1 foot long) is a tad bit short for my taste but thats easily fixed. Instructions for use are very easy to understand and the overall workings are simple and efficient.
   
  Sound quality to me was way better than the headphone out once I turned the internal EQ off on my Iphone. There did to me seem to be a little more emphasis on the bass side of things but not overly so or even enough to complain about(always felt there wasnt enough bass from the Shures anyway). I tend to listen to many genres of music and for the most part there was improvement in almost all the songs I played.
   
  This amp seemed to prefer techno and electronica although it played some of my bluegrass with surprising life(Dueling Banjos in particular sounded fuller and more life like). Sadly some of my Beatles tracks lost some of their clarity in some of the stuff going on in the background sounds( Sgt Peppers, Ob-La-Di, etc...) in areas but in others it was more clear and focused.  Yet Johhny Cash's Folsom Prison Blues had almost the opposite effect( all the background noise was super clear). Not sure how to explain it really since I am not a huge audiophile...Cymbals and drums seemed to be more distinct and alive. I am very glad I bought this amp. I do think it can expose the weaknesses of your source tracks( some of the purchased itunes tracks had flaws not noticeable on the headphone out) but with good quality Applelossless stuff it was wonderful.


----------



## imdskydiver

My EQ is always turned off .


----------



## Kodan420

In that case I find your claim of no sonic improvement odd since every other review has claimed a marked improvement over the basic headphone out(and my personal experience is exactly the same).. Of course this amp will be an under performer compared to a high end dedicated amp thats just how it works.


----------



## cooperpwc

Quote: 





jude said:


> When I want to relax, I sometimes listen to recordings of nature sounds by *Naturespace* (check out their iPhone/iPod app in the App Store, which is what I use, and for which there are exclusive tracks to buy). Using a type of binaural recording method that Naturespace calls "Holographic Audio," the imaging on some of the tracks can, through good systems, be _outrageously_ immersive. (It also helps that Naturespace uses _much_ longer loops, not to mention far better recording quality, than any other such tracks I've been able to find, and I've looked.) One of my favorite tracks is one titled "Loki," which includes the sounds of wildlife and insects at night, rain and trickling water, and rolling thunder--much of it happens out-of-head if your system does it right. "Loki" through the HD598 via the GO-DAP is _far_ more _you're there_ than through the iPhone alone, with more happening outside of the head. It's awesome. _Seriously_ awesome. If you have an iPhone or iPod Touch--and could use an occasional meditative state to calm your mind (or just some gorgeous ambiance to work to)--download the NatureSpace app, and, from there, sample and grab some tracks, starting with "Loki."


 

 Jude, thanks for the great introduction on Naturespace. I have been collecting these ambience apps and this is by far the best.
   
  It seems that the Headphone, not Earbud, mode is best with the ES5. It is incredible how far outside the head the sound gets. (Edit: I visited the Naturespace site and indeed one is meant to use the full spectrum Headphone mode with IEMs.)
   
  Loki is a good recommendation. Any other favourites?
   
  Cheers!


----------



## jude

Funny you should post this now, as, at the moment I read your message, I was listening to Naturespace through the GO-DAP driving my LCD-2.  I'm glad you like Naturespace, too!  I can't say I'm surprised--as you've figured out, the sound quality is out of this world.  Like you, I've tried others, and, as you said, it is the best I've used _by far_.
   
  Yes, headphone mode is best for me, too.  I believe the earbud mode was optimized for the limited abilities of the came-with-it white earbuds, and other not-hi-fi pieces; and the other mode (headphone mode) is the straight dope (for more capable headphones).  The Naturespace recording engineer, John Buehler, is intensely passionate about what he's doing.  He even recorded the Michael Arnopol Trio at CanJam 2010 (Chicago), and I very much want to hear how his recording turned out, as he used one of his Naturespace recording setups to do it, and I believe he was either recording to 24/88 or 24/96 (which is, if I recall correctly, how they capture the nature sounds used in the Naturespace tracks).
   
  As for other tracks I like:  I'm partial to the storm sounds.  "Odin" has amazing, distant, long, rolling thunder--it's more subtle than Loki.  "Thor" brings the storm and rain sounds nice and close.  "Aegir" brings mid-distance storm sounds atop wind and crashing waves--it has nice creaking hull sounds, too (at least that's what it sounds like to me).  "Thor," "Odin," and "Aegir" do not have the wildlife sounds that Loki does.
   
  I didn't think I'd like the tracks that have relaxing electronic sounds/melodies mixed in, but, as it turns out, I do like some of those a lot, too ("Newton Under Tree" comes to mind).  I find "Brainwash" very nice, too.  It's a track of consistent rushing, burbling river/stream sound.  "Tears Of Asgard" is very subtle, very mellow, very relaxing water sounds.  There are others, and I should probably write this up in its own thread at some point.
   
  Quote: 





> Originally Posted by *cooperpwc* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
> 
> Jude, thanks for the great introduction on Naturespace. I have been collecting these ambience apps and this is by far the best.
> 
> ...


----------



## cooperpwc

Quote: 





jude said:


> Funny you should post this now, as, at the moment I read your message, I was listening to Naturespace through the GO-DAP driving my LCD-2.  I'm glad you like Naturespace, too!  I can't say I'm surprised--as you've figured out, the sound quality is out of this world.  Like you, I've tried others, and, as you said, it is the best I've used _by far_.
> 
> Yes, headphone mode is best for me, too.  I believe the earbud mode was optimized for the limited abilities of the came-with-it white earbuds, and other not-hi-fi pieces; and the other mode (headphone mode) is the straight dope (for more capable headphones).  The Naturespace recording engineer, John Buehler, is intensely passionate about what he's doing.  He even recorded the Michael Arnopol Trio at CanJam 2010 (Chicago), and I very much want to hear how his recording turned out, as he used one of his Naturespace recording setups to do it, and I believe he was either recording to 24/88 or 24/96 (which is, if I recall correctly, how they capture the nature sounds used in the Naturespace tracks).
> 
> ...


 

 Thanks. As it turns out, I was already downloading Thor when I read this reply.  
   
  A dedicated thread with your recommendations is a fine idea!


----------



## Kodan420

I liked the Wolves track from the itunes music store. Its not in either of the app its a stand alone album... There is another with crows thats pretty awesome too... I was avoiding the whole headphone amp deal till I saw how awesome the GO-DAP looked. Thanks Jude for both the GO-DAP review and the naturespace  recommendation. I like "Aegir" better than "Loki" and yes it is hull and sails you are hearing as well on "Aegir" its on a boat.


----------



## jude

Thanks for the nice comments, Kodan420.  And thanks for the "Aegir" clarification--I think I'd rather listen to it on Naturespace than be on a boat on rough waters that sounds that creaky. 
	

	
	
		
		

		
			




   
  I really enjoy "Aegir" too.  For whatever reason, I think I like the nighttime critter sounds in "Loki," though, which might be why I come back to that track more than any others.
   
   
  Quote: 





kodan420 said:


> I liked the Wolves track from the itunes music store. Its not in either of the app its a stand alone album... There is another with crows thats pretty awesome too... I was avoiding the whole headphone amp deal till I saw how awesome the GO-DAP looked. Thanks Jude for both the GO-DAP review and the naturespace  recommendation. I like "Aegir" better than "Loki" and yes it is hull and sails you are hearing as well on "Aegir" its on a boat.


----------



## Kodan420

Jude you are a wussy man.... Wood boats sound like that and Id rather be on a wood boat that naturally floats than some of the metal ones that only float cause of their shape.  If you like the night time critter sounds you GOTTA get the wolves track out of the regular music store. Its pretty neat. I thought at one point I was going to be trampled by a horse. Kinda scared me.


----------



## DAPVentureCraft

Another Go-Dap Review by Bill Henderson at The Gadgeteer.
VentureCraft Go-Dap iPhone 3G/GS Headphone Amp Review — The Gadgeteer
   
   
  Thanks,
   
  VentureCraft


----------



## imdskydiver

So somebody with some credentials agrees with me about the GoDap and my w3's and UM2's  (in ear monitors ) 
  I know  I didn't buy the GoDap with the intention of using them with full sized headphones , I have a desk top unit for that .


----------



## Kodan420

First off I have to ask how this new reviewer has any more or less "credentials" than Jude when it comes to reviewing headphones/audio products. I would say that even this review says in several spots that there is an improvement with IEMs but there was a more noticable improvement with larger headphones.
   
  Quoted from the review
   
  "All in all, VentureCraft’s Go-Dap is a useful and clever accessory to the iPhone 3G/GS. It improves the sound (substantially with headphones) and will give you decent backup battery power as an added bonus. Maybe you really can have your cake and eat it too."
   
  and
   
   

 Pros: 
 Headphone audio improvements dramatic
 Solidly built
 Lightweight
  Cons: 
  Audio improvement not as dramatic with in-ear monitors or earphones
 
   
  and
   
  " Pleased  because the sound was a bit fuller and more refined, like a harsh-like ”haze” had been removed. It was especially noticeable on AC/DCs “Back In Black.” The Go-Dap just took away a brightness that was not pleasant and made the song warmer in the process. But I was also disappointed because overall, these were subtle differences. "
   
  Saying that the audio improvement is not as dramatic is not the same as saying there was not an improvement at all. He even says there were differences but they were subtle on high end IEMs but that it was a better match to larger headphones. Sorry that you dont notice an improvement with your GO-DAP but I fail to see how this review agrees with you.


----------



## imdskydiver

Well then i am sorry if i implied that the reviewer had more credentials then the original . I was the only one here that did not agree that there was a sonic improvement with the go Dap and i was happy to see that someone else saw it more or less like i did . If you like your GoDap , Good for you !  I felt like i wasted my money on this one .


----------



## Kodan420

Sorry you feel you wasted money. I feel like my money was very well spent and the product works as advertised. I wish you luck in the future


----------



## DAPVentureCraft

Hi, everyone
   
  Below are the frequently asked questions to our customer support so far.
  We would like to give you a right direction here.
   
    
*1. Can I use Go-Dap with my iPhone4?  *
  No, Go-Dap is only compatible with iPhon3GS or 3G.
   
   
*2. Can I use Go-Dap with my iPod Touch?*
  Technically Yes.
  VentureCraft as a manufacturer does not recommend or guarantee its product safeties, but Go-Dap can be used with GO-DAP for listening to the music.
  You need to lay urethanes or other soft cloths between the GO-DAP and back side of the iPod Touch in order not to have 30-pin connectors bent or no to have your iPot Touch fall down to the ground.
   
   
*3. When is the new model for iPhone 4 coming?*
  We are going to release a new product for iPhone 4 around spring.
*It includes a digital amp and DAC functionality.*
  We will make a new product announcement at Head-Fi soon.
   
If you are interested in our new product for iPhone4 and would like to try its sound as soon as possible, come visit our booth at iPavilion at CES 2011 at Las Vegas!
We are going to exhibit a new model and hold a listening demonstration there.
   
   
  Have a happy new year!
   
  VentureCraft


----------



## cooperpwc

kodan420 said:


> I liked the Wolves track from the itunes music store. Its not in either of the app its a stand alone album... There is another with crows thats pretty awesome too... I was avoiding the whole headphone amp deal till I saw how awesome the GO-DAP looked. Thanks Jude for both the GO-DAP review and the naturespace  recommendation. I like "Aegir" better than "Loki" and yes it is hull and sails you are hearing as well on "Aegir" its on a boat.



 

I disagree that there is any sound of sails on this track ( and the rendering with the ES5 is pretty detailed). Great track though. All of the thunder and rain tracks are good. 

Jude, I do hope that you will start that dedicated Naturespace thread. I am already heavily invested in this (damn you!) and would love a place to share track reviews.


----------



## ansmi

This really does sound like a good match for iphone!
  I'm thinking to purchase a 100-600$ portable amp
  and this is on my list now
  def worth considering
  and thanks for the thorough review, Jude


----------



## Kodan420

Quote: 





cooperpwc said:


> I disagree that there is any sound of sails on this track ( and the rendering with the ES5 is pretty detailed). Great track though. All of the thunder and rain tracks are good. Jude, I do hope that you will start that dedicated Naturespace thread. I am already heavily invested in this (damn you!) and would love a place to share track reviews.


 


 You are right I went back and listened really close and there we a couple of spots that faintly might have been a sail or flag in the breeze or a wave but "Aegir" very definately has lots of creaking timber from a boat in it.


----------



## Inks

This amp tempts me to get an Iphone 3GS...


----------



## Kodan420

I saw the ad for this on the front page.
	

	
	
		
		

		
			





 I think its a slick ad for the GO-DAP. After listening to this amp longer I really feel like its a winner. Sure there are better out there but for my needs it is fantastic. It does what it says it will do nicely and improves the sound of my music in a sweet package that is almost as well thought out as the IPhone itself. I cant wait to get my JH16's later this month to test things further.


----------



## hjteq

what a great review. thank you. I like the design of the unit as well as the added bonus of charging the iPhone. it definite has a few tricks on other solutions that only take the LOD source out. i do see the value of it...but I just need better sonic performance. I am going to be saving for a higher performing (sonically) solution.


----------



## DAPVentureCraft

*Pictures at CES2011 and New product announcement!*
   
  VentureCraft revealed the new product for iPhone4 at CES
  The new product for iPhone 4 is loaded with digital amp.
  -Optical output capability
  -DAC functionality
  -Digital amp up to a max 96kHz/24bit
  -Quick switch between 48kHz and 96kHz
  -Built-in high capacity battery
  -Dual Burr-Brown operating amps
  Connect your iPhone4 to your home audio through GD-04’s optical cable to change your iPhone into a music server!
   
*Gadgetsteria*
  http://gadgetsteria.com/2011/01/08/ces2011-the-mobile-iphone-4-headphone-amp-and-battery-charger-by-go-dap/go-dap-iphone4-4/
   
*Promotion Video *
  http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=wYNIBcpyOA4
   
   
   

   






   

   
  Thanks!
   
  VentureCraft


----------



## chromatic

Thats cool but what i dont understand is WHY you dont make a version for IPOD TOUCH ? or at least a piece of plastic to adapt the GO DAP size to different gen of ipod touch or iphone ? 
  You make an Amp to listen to music and out of the box it work with PHONE but not with IPOD ? it would be so much easy i think to make some plastic adaptator so we can use it with different size of ipod...


----------



## kingu

here is my review on the iphone 3gs GO-DAP
   
   
  VentureCraft's GO-DAP
   
  Some time ago I was wondering any company could came up with a headphone amp like a battery case on my iPhone 3GS, weeks later I saw this gadget by VentureCraft's , the GO-DAP. The GO-DAP is a high powered phone-charger and external amplifier which connects directly to your iPhone 3GS.
   
  and I got a set of GO-DAP and here is my review
   
  Looks:
  Attached with iPhone 3GS, it looks like a Walkie Talkie, Gundam like; very Japanese style of design. High Quality built, though it still looks like an expensive toy. It may look bulky, but it is actually pretty light.
   
  At the bottom there is a battery check indicator and a charging indicator. The mini usb port for charging
   
  At the top, there is a 3 way mini switch, off, amplifier mode, charging and amplifier mode. The Volume knob.
   
  The Thickness is still reasonable; I could put it in my front side pocket of my pants. Jeans is a No-No. I do hope they came with a pouch or a belt holster.
   
*Functionality:*
   
  Charging indicators work as promised.
   
  Battery charges the iPhone 3GS well, I could full charge from 10% to 100% on a 3G network with minimum usage.
   
  I couldn't talk on the phone when using with the GO-DAP, I have to plug the IEM to the iPhone's headphone output, before I could hear the conversation. Is abit troublesome here
   
*Sound:*
  I used the Sennheiser IE8, Ultimate Ears Triplefi10,  Audeze LCD-2 for reference and Sennheiser HD650
   
  Jazz at the Pawnshop (K2HD), Camomile Extra (HQCD) by Emi Fujita and Lamusique (K2HD) by George Lam. All ripped in apple lossless with dbpoweramp.
   
  No Hiss, when using IEM.
   
  Jazz sound mellow on GO-DAP, musical separation is good, nice vocal with no sibilance. I suspect there is a drop in the 2-3K region hence the smooth vocal is very pleasing to the ears.
   
  Details is excellent, I could feel George Lam voice vibrate.
   
  Audeze LCD-2 was an ease to drive, it does not shine the LCD-2 but offers a better quality sound than the iPhone 3GS output. The Bass is tighter and the details was there.
   
  Sennheiser HD650, needed to turn up the volume up, but the volume saturated and I can’t find the details I got from Audeze LCD-2.
   
*Pros :*

 No use of interconnect, straight forward path from the iPhone, less spent on interconnects and more manageable
 Built in battery, charges iPhone too
 Good Headphone Amplifier
   
*Cons:*
   

 Occasion Noise Interference, when network search for signal or switch of network
 Bulky
 Unable to talk on the phone with GO-DAP
 Battery Life short. Though there is Built in battery, the use of both charging and amplifier is not advisable. You can end up with a fully charged iPhone, but a flat amplifier.
   
*Hope to see on future VentureCraft product:*

 A Thinner design
 Digital Volume, this will definitely save some space for a thinner design.
 More Powerful Amplifier for high impedance headphones
 Ability to charge and sync together on PC
 An adapter to use with other apple product, eg. iPod Touch all generations and iPhone all generations
   
   
*Conclusion:*
  I am a on the go person and a very realistic person, portability and performance must come together. Overall performance is good, but portability is not there. Battery charging is a plus point, but is meaningless when battery is flat, when I can’t even use the iPhone to power the Amp portion.
   
  Overall is a very affordable amp, as compared to price like ibasso t4 or fiio e7.
   
   
*Lots of Photos:*


----------



## cooperpwc

Good review, Kingu.
   
  (That packaging is hilarious. Apparently afros are back. Nice sideburns too.)


----------



## Randius

Quote: 





cooperpwc said:


> Good review, Kingu.
> 
> (That packaging is hilarious. Apparently afros are back. Nice sideburns too.)


 

 Afro is definitely back. Drats, this guy missed the sideburns.


----------



## cooperpwc

Excellent! Japanese marketing is a beautiful thing!


----------



## Kodan420

The more I use my GO-DAP the more impressed I am becoming with it. Its battery life seems to be longer now that its had a few charge/discharge cycles. The sound stage has mellowed and lost some of the bass boost it had at first. Overall its become a nice addition to my music. I cant wait to hear my JH16's with this. Unfortunately I have to wait another week or so for my 16s to arrive(just ordered today).


----------



## Randius

Quote: 





kodan420 said:


> The more I use my GO-DAP the more impressed I am becoming with it. Its battery life seems to be longer now that its had a few charge/discharge cycles. The sound stage has mellowed and lost some of the bass boost it had at first. Overall its become a nice addition to my music. I cant wait to hear my JH16's with this. Unfortunately I have to wait another week or so for my 16s to arrive(just ordered today).


 

 Which earphone did you pair it with? I found it to have more differences when paired with the ESW9 and EW9, rather than the TF10. I will see if it does anything to the 1964-Q.


----------



## DAPVentureCraft

Quote: 





randius said:


> Quote:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


 

 Hi, there
   
  He does not represent VentureCraft…
   
   
  The afro guy is actually the manager at a headphone store in Osaka, Japan.  He knows exactly what he is good with!
  If you have a change to come over to Osaka, you got to go to e☆Earphone at Nipponbashi.
*The place is the Shangrila of the head gears!*
   
  Thanks,
   
  VentureCraft


----------



## Kodan420

Quote: 





randius said:


> Quote:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


 

 ATM its paired with some Shure SE 530s with Sensaphonics silicone custom earpieces. Should get my JH16Pros soon though.


----------



## JoeyRusso

[size=medium]*iPhone 3G/3GS owners, meet the GO-DAP*[/size]
   
   
  [size=11pt]A while back I stumbled across an introductory post in the Sponsor Announcements and Deals Forum on head-fi.org for the new GO-DAP portable headphone amplifier for the Apple iPhone 3G/3GS from VentureCraft. As an owner of an Apple iPhone 3G, I was intrigued by what I read. The GO-DAP was designed as an all in one solution for the active audiophile iPhone 3G/3GS owner. It's a portable amplifier first and foremost, but it also offers the convenience of a built in Line Out Dock and offers a rechargeable battery. Now, we all know that rechargeable batteries aren't new in portable amplifiers, but the ability to charge your iPhone on the go is a welcome new feature. The battery in the GO-DAP effectively doubles the battery life of your iPhone. I noticed in the announcement that VentureCraft was looking for User reviewers. That was enticing enough for me to contact Hana Takano, the Global Distribution Manager, to offer my humble services. Thankfully, as an early applicant, I was accepted as a reviewer. [/size]
   
  [size=11pt]In our initial discussions, Hana was very forthcoming about the design ideas behind the GO-DAP. VentureCraft's goal was not to produce a mainstream flavored amplifier. By that I mean, they weren't interested in boosting the bottom end (bass) for the mainstream listener. Their main focus was on a more accurate amplifier that catered more to the Jazz listener, more specifically, they had female Jazz singers in mind. As a fan of jazz music and female artists such as Sophie Milman, Melody Gardot and Diana Krall, I couldn't wait to hear what the GO-DAP had to offer. A few days letter my test unit arrived from Japan. [/size]
   
  [size=11pt]Before I get further in, let's get some trivial matters out of the way. For my testing and comparisons I mainly used a playlist consisting of songs from the following artists and albums:[/size]
   
  [size=11pt]*Melody Gardot*[/size]
  [size=11pt]My one and only thrill[/size]
  [size=11pt]all mp3's ripped at 320kbps with Lame3.98r[/size]
   
  [size=11pt]*Diana Krall*[/size]
  [size=11pt]From this moment on[/size]
  [size=11pt]all mp3's ripped at 320kbps with Lame3.98r[/size]
   
  [size=11pt]*Sophie Milman*[/size]
  [size=11pt]Take Love easy and Sophie Milman[/size]
  [size=11pt]all mp3's ripped at 320kbps with Lame3.96[/size]
   
  [size=11pt]The primary headphones and earphones used during my evaluation:[/size]
   
  [size=11pt]Shure SRH840 (840)[/size]
  [size=11pt]Westone 3 (W3), equipped with Shure Olive tips.[/size]
   
  [size=11pt]For amplifier comparison, I used my iBasso D4 Mamba with my Qables Silvercab – Pro Line Out Dock. I also compared the performance of the GO-DAP to the Headphone Out of the iPhone 3G.[/size]
   
   
  Now that that's out of the way lets get to the specifications of the unit itself.
   
  [size=small]*Specifications:*[/size]
   
  [size=small]Output Power:300mW (16Ω)[/size]
  [size=small]Signal to Noise Ratio:>= 95 dB (A Weight)[/size]
  [size=small]Distortion:z<0.009% (10 mW)[/size]
  [size=small]Frequency Response:10 Hz - 120 kHz[/size]
  [size=small]Suitable Headphone Impedance:16Ω to 100Ω[/size]
  [size=small]Power Supply:Built-in 1450mAh/Rechargeable Battery[/size]
  [size=small]Op-Amp:  OPA2134U (Texas Instruments/Burr-Brown)[/size]
  [size=small]Pre-Amp:OPA2338UA (Texas Instruments)[/size]
  [size=small]Power-Amp:TPA6130A (Texas Instruments)[/size]
  [size=small]Size:W 65mm x H 132mm (including knob) x D 23mm[/size]
  [size=small]Weight:132g[/size]
   
  [size=9pt](As listed on their website, [/size][size=9pt]http://venturecraft.jp/gadget_en/[/size][size=9pt] and found on the side of the GO-DAP packaging.)[/size]
   
  [size=small]That should be enough data for those interested in the numbers.[/size]
   
  [size=small]  I chose my favorite and most familiar In Ear Monitors and the only Headphones I owned at the time for my review. The Westone 3's are extremely efficient with a low impedance of 30 ohms and my Shure SRH840's are rated at 44 ohms. Both well within the range of the GO-DAP.  [/size][size=small]The GO-DAP is capable of driving them both to unhealthy listening levels with ease and without clipping or distortion of any kind.[/size]
   
  [size=small]Let's get back to the reason you're reading this, the GO-DAP. The packaging is simple yet effective and very eye-catching (loud, flashy). The package gives off a 1970's disco vibe with it's bright colors and illustrations. The package is made from a sturdy paper product and is recyclable.[/size]
   
   [size=small]You'll be pleased to know that no sharp objects are required to remove the GO-DAP from it's secure resting place. The plastic cradle is held together by four depressed buttons on the corners and it doesn't require any great feat of strength or tools to pop them apart. At the top of the insert, you'll find the USB cable (USB 2.0). Unfortunately, the included USB cable is rather short in length (13 inches/33 cm). That forced me to place the GO-DAP on top of my PC's tower when charging was needed. If you have a USB hub on your desk, it won't be an issue. The cable utilizes a standard USB Type A connector on one side and a Mini-A on the opposite end, so finding a longer cable should be easy and inexpensive, should you choose to go that route.[/size]
   
  [size=small]*Functionality:*[/size]
   
  [size=small]Charging the GO-DAP takes approximately 5 hours when it's completely discharged, and the Lithium ion battery should cycle approximately 500 times during it's lifetime (per manufacturer). [/size]
   
  [size=small]Now, you may recall that I mentioned earlier that the GO-DAP is capable of recharging the iPhone with it's integrated battery, well that's true. The 1450 mAh battery bests the 1200 mAh battery in the iPhone and effectively doubles the time between charges. Of course, your mileage may vary.[/size]
   
  [size=small]Pairing the iPhone with the GO-DAP is very straight forward. Slide the iPhone down the guide rails and seat it onto the dock and your set. The connection is secure and stable. [/size]
   
   [size=small]Unfortunately, you'll notice that the design does not allow for a protective case for the iPhone itself and the screen and edges of the iPhone are exposed. If you are fumble fingered, clumsy or accident prone I suggest a small camera case be used to transport the combo. For those who are used to carrying an iPhone with a portable amplifier, you'll find the GO-DAP very convenient. Never again will you be forced to use a rubber band or velcro to keep your units together. You also won't need a Line Out Dock (LOD) or mini to mini cable, saving a bit of space. The units paired measure 1 ¼ inches thick (3.2 cm) at the widest point. As advertised, the unit acts as a stand when placed on it's side allowing you to view videos and movies hands-free.[/size]
   
   [size=small]The GO-DAP is a user friendly gadget, it has a small flush set button on the lower back side to check the battery life. On top you'll find a 3.5 mm headphone out, a volume knob and a small, red led lit, 3-way selector switch, that's it. [/size]
   
  [size=small]That switch determines what happens with the GO-DAP/iPhone combo at all times. The selector switch offers 3 positions: OFF, CHG > I and SYNC. It's easy to determine what's happening when the unit is on it's own (disconnected from the USB cable). Off is self explanatory, the iPhone works normally and the GO-DAP amplifier is off. In order to use your earphones or headphones while the switch is in the off position, you need to plug them into your iPhone. When you select the middle position CHG > i, the GO-DAP will charge your iPhone and allow you to use the GO-DAP headphone out. When the switch is set to SYNC the GO-DAP amplifier is powered exclusively, giving you hours of listening pleasure. I have a confession to make. I haven't done any measured time tests on the battery life as of this time. But, I have listened for four nights straight since charging the battery and I've averaged 2 to 3 hours per night. VentureCraft claims that the iPhone/GO-DAP combo will allow you to “talk” for 12 hours straight, I'll take their word on that. I won't be confirming that anytime soon. As for listening, I believe the GO-DAP will give you well over 10 hours of amplified listening at average listening levels. I'll try to follow up my review with more accurate test figures. This review is focused on the functionality and sonic virtues of the GO-DAP. [/size]
   
  [size=small]Now, when you plug the combo into a standard USB source the switch functions a little differently. With the switch set to the OFF position, the GO-DAP charges, with or without your iPhone attached. The CHG > I position has a few functions. With the iPhone connected to the GO-DAP and the switch set to CHG > I the GO-DAP is charged and allows use of the amplifier. If the iPhone isn't present the GO-DAP is charged. In the SYNC position, the iPhone is charged and you can synchronize with iTunes. You can also use the amplifier in this position as well. Make sense? If you have any questions feel free to send me a message and I'll try to clarify.[/size]
   
  [size=small]*Amplifier sound quality:*[/size]
   
  [size=small]The sound, isn't that what it's all about? Well, as suggested by Hana, I assembled a playlist of a few of my favorite female jazz singers and set myself up to analyze the GO-DAP's sound. The first time through the playlist I listened straight out of the iPhone headphone out for a base line sound. The second time through I listened through the GO-DAP. The third time I did extensive A/B testing, switching from the headphone out of the iPhone to the GO-DAP, sometimes mid song. The fourth time through I compared the iPhone/GO-DAP combo to my iBasso D4 DAC/Amp (fed the same MP3's via my Qables LOD and iPhone). Finally, the last listening session was a sampling of some of my favorite songs in other genres through the GO-DAP only. In order to condense this review, I'll be highlighting certain aspects and focusing on the sound quality and differences between all of the above.[/size]
   
   [size=small]*General impression with my Westone 3 In Ear Monitors *[/size][size=small](W3, IEM's)[/size][size=small]*:*[/size][size=small] [/size]
   
  [size=small]The first thing you'll notice when you plug into the GO-DAP and power it on is the lack of a loud pop. There's no hiss and very little background noise evident, except at the loudest volume level. The volume pot is free from noise or imbalance regardless of position. You start with a nice clean background.[/size]
   
  [size=small]The most immediate difference I hear between the iPhone Headphone Out (HO) and the GO-DAP is the change in the highs and mids. As desired by the designer/sound engineer, the highs and mids take a step forward. The highs are crisp and bright and the mid range is more detailed than the iPhone HO (although both sound a bit colder, yet smoother). When compared to the iBasso D4/LOD/iPhone combo the notices are more distinct. The D4 extends a bit further in every direction and is more detailed throughout. The bass region sounds tighter through the GO-DAP than the HO of the iPhone and it loses some punch/impact/depth/decay. The GO-DAP also loses a bit of warmth through the lower region as well. This might be welcome for owners of warm IEM's or headphones. The GO-DAP won't offend your ears. The highs are not overly harsh or bright and I do not hear any added sibilance. Feed the GO-DAP well recorded and ripped mp3's or ALAC files and you are rewarded. I don't hear a noticeable or severe spike in the mids or highs to speak of. The GO-DAP effectively sounds like an equalized (EQ'd) iPhone with the mids and highs raised a decibel or two through both ranges and the bass a few db down. The soundstage depth sounds more intimate (shallow) than the D4 and not as wide. The soundstage differences between the iPhone HO and GO-DAP aren't as noticeable. The width is similar and the depth is slightly larger out of the iPhone. The separation of instruments is essentially the same, but they do sound more detailed to me through the GO-DAP. The boost in the mids pulls the vocals forward and brings out the details of most instruments. Piano's sound a bit more defined, but lose a bit of the natural timbre, the horn section is sharp and guitars have bite. Cymbals are crisp and the bass drum is tight. You can identify the difference between an upright and electric bass. The kick drum doesn't overpower the bass or vice versa. The details in your music will shine through the GO-DAP. [/size]
   
  [size=small]The bottom line? The GO-DAP adds definition and clarity to the highs and mid range of my W3's (by bringing them more forward). It also tightens up the bass, when compared to the iPhone HO. The loss of soundstage depth is tolerable when you hear the details shine. The change in warmth does affect the natural timbre of instruments, but it's slight and acceptable for most genre's of music. Given that the Westone 3's are very efficient and don't require an amp to be driven to their full potential, I haven't felt the need to carry a portable amplifier, that may change now that I have the GO-DAP. [/size]
   
  [size=small]It's not really fair to compare the GO-DAP to the iBasso D4 as they are really the sum of their parts. The iBasso D4 is a purpose built standalone portable amplifier with a built in 24 bit/96 kHz USB DAC that offers Opamp rolling and is really in a different league. [/size]
   
  [size=small]*General impression with the Shure SRH840 Headphones *[/size][size=small](840): [/size]
   
  [size=small]The Shure SRH840 are a full size, closed-back, circumaural headphone and are harder to drive than any IEM I own. They require me to raise the volume to 80% to 90% to obtain a normal listening level when plugged directly into the iPhone. Adding the GO-DAP makes listening to a full size can not only possible, but enjoyable.[/size]
   
  [size=small]As before. the first thing you'll notice are the crisp highs, followed closely by the accentuated mids. The SRH840 soundstage is fairly intimate, but not claustrophobic. There's not much of a change in presentation with the GO-DAP. I notice the change mostly in depth again. The elevated highs and mids bring instruments and vocals to a similar level and they seem to sound equidistant from the listener. I also hear a loss of warmth with the GO-DAP. It's not overly cold or sterile, it sounds tighter and a touch less airy. The differences are more apparent when compared to the iBasso D4. The D4 has better soundstage (depth wise) and retains a more natural presentation. Again, these changes are subtle and none of them are a deal breaker for me. If you have a set of headphones that are a little sloppy in the bass region and need a little help with the mids and highs, the GO-DAP can help. It's not a miracle worker, but it does clean things up nicely.[/size]
   
  [size=small]Until now, I've never considered taking my Shure's out and about, mostly due to their size, but given how well they isolate and perform with the GO-DAP, the idea is more appealing. On a side note, watching a movie on my iPhone was very enjoyable with the GO-DAP and the SRH840's.[/size]
   
  [size=small]*Quick impression with Sennheiser HD600:*[/size]
   
  [size=small]The Sennheiser HD600 was not designed to be a portable headphone (rated at 300Ω and open back) and needs about 95% of the iPhone's volume just to bring them to a listenable level. Even with that much volume, the HD600 isn't getting enough power to bring out their best. With the addition of the GO-DAP, the Senn's open up a bit and are more enjoyable. They're not at their best, but in a pinch the GO-DAP will allow you to hear most of their magic. The GO-DAP's influence is the same with the HD600, forward highs and mids and bass that I consider tight. The decay in the lower region seems to be affected by the GO-DAP. The decay seems shorter, which will make electronic music or pop music sound a little lifeless. However, with metal/hard rock the GO-DAP gives extra bite to the guitars and cymbals have a little more shine.[/size]
   
  [size=small]While clearly the GO-DAP wasn't designed to power the likes of a Sennheiser HD600, it's nice to know that it can do a fair job if called into duty.[/size]
   
   [size=small]*Overall impression and conclusion:*[/size]
   
  [size=small]The GO-DAP delivers exactly what the designers/engineers at [/size][size=11pt]VentureCraft [/size][size=small]wanted. A portable solution for the iPhone 3G/3GS with a specific sonic flavor. As intended, it reins in the soundstage and brings the vocals forward for an intimate experience. It's specialty may be Jazz, but it's not a one trick pony. It will do well with most genres of music. It's designed to make the highs shine and bring the mids out without sacrificing or inflating the bass region. This may be a big benefit for some listeners. [/size]
   
  [size=small]So if you're interested in a portable solution for your travels, the GO-DAP might be for you. When you factor in the cost of a 1450mAh battery extender/charger ($45 - $60), a quality Line Out Dock ($30 - $100+) and a quality portable amplifier ($100 - $300) the GO-DAP is priced to compete. Add in the ability to sync with iTunes or charge both units without taking your setup apart and I think you've done well for your money.[/size]
   
  [size=small]Thanks for reading.[/size]
   
  [size=small](Since the pictures have been shown a number of times, I've left mine out here, but I'll include them in my stand alone review)[/size]


----------



## DAPVentureCraft

Dear all
   
  We just want to say thank you for your warm support and considerate messages to the people in Japan.
  Lucky all the people in VentureCraft are safe and we have been trying to resume our normal business in Tokyo.
   
  Japan has been struggling with recovering from the triple disasters since 11th of March and it is very tough time for every Japanese nation.
  It would take quite long time for us to rebuild the disaster-suffered cities and the economic activities in those local areas as it used be.
  However we strongly believe that Japanese try very hard to take back to the normal life.
   
  Tokyo should show its leadership to bring the economic revival of Japan as well.
  VentureCraft promises to try very hard to contribute to every community by producing the profitable, fun and creative audio products to the people in the world.
   
  We have been working on the new product (the portable digital amp and battery charger for iPhone4) and hopefully we can make a product announcement before June.
   
  Thank you so much for your consideration again.
   
  VentureCraft


----------



## ianmeru

Looks good. And through the reviews, I guess it sounds good too. I hope they make these for the next generation iPhones for anyone planning to upgrade to iPhone 5.


----------



## alamakazam

go JAPAN!!! go DAP!!
   
  thats a very nice optical output, is it a bypass of the internal dac? or analog to digital converter again..?


----------



## mrkb16

Has anyone ordered direct from the website? if yes, was there any warrenty?


----------

